# flying pic!



## dearblythe (Nov 15, 2012)

finally got a somewhat decent one! archie was taking off, flying to the side. boy, is that little guy fast (and handsome!)


----------



## urbandecayno5 (Oct 24, 2012)

What a great pic!
Loving the crest


----------



## catalinadee (Jan 1, 2011)

Beautiful photo!


----------



## dearblythe (Nov 15, 2012)

thank you  his crest is amazing! he's always had a wonderful mohawk, his breeder said his popped up straight from the egg - LOL.


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

He has a beautiful crest! I love his name!


----------



## dearblythe (Nov 15, 2012)

thank you 
you have a large, gorgeous flock!


----------



## Anna-marie (Jul 30, 2013)

great photo


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

Nice. I love the foot action going on there


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

This is awesome!


----------



## New2tiels (Feb 11, 2013)

thats awesome. such good quality too


----------



## dearblythe (Nov 15, 2012)

thanks everyone! i love his little feet when he flies - so cute.


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Off topic, but -- love your new signature! Wow, Archie's face is so yellow now! And Sadie looks stunning.


----------



## WhiteCarnation (Jul 14, 2013)

The photo is amazing! The black and white makes it looks so much more serious too


----------



## Ftest (May 18, 2013)

That is a great shot. Most of my sitting still pics aren't that clear.


----------



## dearblythe (Nov 15, 2012)

thank you everyone  i'm quite pleased with how the picture turned out, because archie HATES my dslr (it's a shame, because he's so handsome haha), so i really got this picture by chance!



CharVicki said:


> Off topic, but -- love your new signature! Wow, Archie's face is so yellow now! And Sadie looks stunning.


thank you! and yes, it really is. everytime i'd see my old signature on here, i'd think "wow, i must update that!" because they were little babies in that one. now they're 'big birdies' well, that's what they think - they're still my little babies


----------

